# Massey Ferguson 35 tractor



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I finally got around to buying me a little tractor to rake hay with and bushog hard to reach spots with. I picked up a 1963 Massey Ferguson 35 gas tractor. The tractor runs well. Starts right up. This is my first gas tractor that I've ever ran so I don't know much about it. I prefer my diesel but for the money I can't complain. I paid $1000 cash and 3pt and PTO work great but the radiator has a hairline crank the the tank but looks like jb weld can fix. I'm just wanting some pointers on this model tractor. When I pull throttle down it seems to take a few seconds for the engine to move with throttle. Don't know if that's normal for a gas burner or not. Now this may be a dumb question but the key switch seems tricky to me. Can someone tell me where it needs to be turned to charge the battery when running. If you turn it one click it will start. 2 clicks it won't start but crank. On the first click it will start but I'm not positive if its charging the battery or maybe the battery is just weak. Any tips would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

If I rembrr right the first click is to crank the next one is lights on I can't remember if it kills it or night some had another position further I've seen that would separate the front and rear work light but one position should let the lights come on without killing it


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Are they a pretty good reliable tractor?


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes very good and reliable my Dad has had his over 30 years and still uses it today in some cases he likes it over the other tractors we use. I've tried to get him to sell it but he says he never will.


----------

